

Clojure: Controlling run-away trains, onions, and exercise bikes - alrex021
http://blog.n01se.net/?p=85

======
hga
By a co-author of the work-in-progress _The Joy of Clojure_ , three useful
tips to deal with runaway printing of infinite sequences and deeply recursive
data structures and how to kill your REPL thread without necessarily killing
your entire JVM.

